# Interesting paper documenting New York Motorcycle Manufactures History.



## gkeep (Aug 6, 2020)

Some great early schematics and general information on early motorcycle and motorized bicycle companies in New York. http://www.nysm.nysed.gov/common/nysm/files/motorcycle_industry_in_nys-geoff_stein.pdf.


----------

